# Car insurance in UK



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

My husband and I have been shopping around for car insurance for my car and myself. A great deal of companies won't insure a non EU license. And others want to charge quite a bit. So I know I can drive on my US license for 12 months, but what is the trick of actually driving on the license with my car without paying out the nose for insurance? Mainly the companies i have talked to for quotes and other information suggested getting a provisional license and learning to drive with my husband in the car... which doesn't really help the fact I have been driving longer than him and will need my car when he isn't home. When he is home, he insists on driving. He cannot put me on his policy, per his company as they won't cover me as an international driver. 

Otherwise, we're just going to pay monthly on the higher rates until I get my license in the UK. I just wanted to get some feedback from others. How are you driving on your US or other license? How much was your insurance?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lnxjenn said:


> My husband and I have been shopping around for car insurance for my car and myself. A great deal of companies won't insure a non EU license. And others want to charge quite a bit. So I know I can drive on my US license for 12 months, but what is the trick of actually driving on the license with my car without paying out the nose for insurance? Mainly the companies i have talked to for quotes and other information suggested getting a provisional license and learning to drive with my husband in the car... which doesn't really help the fact I have been driving longer than him and will need my car when he isn't home. When he is home, he insists on driving. He cannot put me on his policy, per his company as they won't cover me as an international driver.
> 
> Otherwise, we're just going to pay monthly on the higher rates until I get my license in the UK. I just wanted to get some feedback from others. How are you driving on your US or other license? How much was your insurance?


Have you obtained a quote from Direct Line and Aviva? They are known to be competitive for recent arrivals with little or no UK driving experience, and foreign licence holders. You have to phone, not through online quotation.


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Have you obtained a quote from Direct Line and Aviva? They are known to be competitive for recent arrivals with little or no UK driving experience, and foreign licence holders. You have to phone, not through online quotation.


Yes, checked with both. Aviva actually said they wouldn't cover me unless I had a provisional. I think. They are all starting to blend together now. Direct line wouldn't cover me either. Had a few pop up on other sites. Once I get my UK license I think i'm going to go to Diamond but they won't do international either. but they have quite nice rates for women with UK license. It's been an ongoing processes since I got here in July.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a couple of intermediaries that specialise in covering foreign drivers (non-UK licence):
Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance
https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php

They specialise in campervans but cover ordinary cars as well. They are good for short-term insurance for a few weeks or months.


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

I am not sure if this is helpful or not, but... if you had dealings with USAA in the states they might be able to write you a policy as well. They are based in the states, but specialize in dealing with military and their dependents and therefore write in several countries across the world. If you were ever in the military or your parents have held a policy with them you are eligible. We have our stateside insurance (and banking) with them and I called to get a quote from them. I was quoted $1924 per year or $160 per month which would translate to roughly 1200 GBP per year or 100 GBP per month (has to be paid in $ not GBP). That was on a 09 Vauxhall Zafira in Ealing. I was just trying to get an idea of price - so could be slightly more or less in the end... They do have an office in London in the financial district. They have always treated us very well...

My understanding is that Geico does something similar, but they only write you a policy if you are not intending to be a permanent resident - i.e.. you moved there for work... Hope that helps


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Natalie2b said:


> I am not sure if this is helpful or not, but... if you had dealings with USAA in the states they might be able to write you a policy as well. They are based in the states, but specialize in dealing with military and their dependents and therefore write in several countries across the world. If you were ever in the military or your parents have held a policy with them you are eligible. We have our stateside insurance (and banking) with them and I called to get a quote from them. I was quoted $1924 per year or $160 per month which would translate to roughly 1200 GBP per year or 100 GBP per month (has to be paid in $ not GBP). That was on a 09 Vauxhall Zafira in Ealing. I was just trying to get an idea of price - so could be slightly more or less in the end... They do have an office in London in the financial district. They have always treated us very well...
> 
> My understanding is that Geico does something similar, but they only write you a policy if you are not intending to be a permanent resident - i.e.. you moved there for work... Hope that helps


I moved here in June. I am driving on my US license until I can get my provisional and take the tests. Swintons were able to get me insured with Aviva. It cost a fortune, £1100 with a refund of £90 after 3 months, and they say it will go down substantially after 1 year if I get my UK license. State Farm in CA had to write a letter stating I had made no claims for x number of years. Hope this helps.


----------



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

Natalie2b said:


> I am not sure if this is helpful or not, but... if you had dealings with USAA in the states they might be able to write you a policy as well. They are based in the states, but specialize in dealing with military and their dependents and therefore write in several countries across the world. If you were ever in the military or your parents have held a policy with them you are eligible. We have our stateside insurance (and banking) with them and I called to get a quote from them. I was quoted $1924 per year or $160 per month which would translate to roughly 1200 GBP per year or 100 GBP per month (has to be paid in $ not GBP). That was on a 09 Vauxhall Zafira in Ealing. I was just trying to get an idea of price - so could be slightly more or less in the end... They do have an office in London in the financial district. They have always treated us very well...
> 
> My understanding is that Geico does something similar, but they only write you a policy if you are not intending to be a permanent resident - i.e.. you moved there for work... Hope that helps


I actually am a child of a retired military man! I'll see what they can dof o rme. Otherwise, I think my husband is giving in to the higher rate soon, and i'll just go that route. Once we settle on a company, I'll update you guys with company and rate, if that helps at all. I have a 1999 Honda CRV! I'm quite happy with my choice but all I can do is drive it around the stable yard! hehe  So maybe they can give me a good rate... we shall see! Thanks


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Clarebarr said:


> I moved here in June. I am driving on my US license until I can get my provisional and take the tests. Swintons were able to get me insured with Aviva. It cost a fortune, £1100 with a refund of £90 after 3 months, and they say it will go down substantially after 1 year if I get my UK license. State Farm in CA had to write a letter stating I had made no claims for x number of years. Hope this helps.


Errr... that's actually quite reasonable compared to the quotes I've been getting. Do you mind telling me what car it is? Is it a diesel or a petrol engine, I think I realised the petrol cars seem to be a bit more expensive to get the insurance for? Also, I don't suppose it's a 1.6-2l engine? *looks hopeful*


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

ashkevron said:


> Errr... that's actually quite reasonable compared to the quotes I've been getting. Do you mind telling me what car it is? Is it a diesel or a petrol engine, I think I realised the petrol cars seem to be a bit more expensive to get the insurance for? Also, I don't suppose it's a 1.6-2l engine? *looks hopeful*


It's a BMW 120 Sport Hatchback, 2007 2 litre diesel. Super fast and I love it.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Clarebarr said:


> It's a BMW 120 Sport Hatchback, 2007 2 litre diesel. Super fast and I love it.


omg!!! I'll have to start phoning around a bit I guess


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We currently have usaa for insurance in the states. They said they could cover a car overseas has long as it was a personal lease. They will not cover a company car which is what we will have but have to provide insurance for. An added plus is that usaa will provide renters insurance at no extra charge that covers your things no matter where they are even in transit. Rates are great.


----------

